
Why your startup shouldn’t rush to $1M in revenue - NinjaX
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/27/why-your-startup-shouldnt-rush-to-1-million-in-revenue/
======
wonderofworld
Brilliant! Would love to see more metrics around what is defined as "rush"

